
If ur not Getting out of the Building, ur not doing CustDev & Lean Startups - avk
http://vlaskovits.com/2010/08/if-youre-not-getting-out-of-the-building-youre-not-doing-customer-development-and-lean-startups/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Vlaskovits+%28Vlaskovits%29
======
avk
I apologize for the shortened title, had to get it under 80 characters.

